# running with my Vizsla



## ziggy

I am the new owner of a 10 month old Vizsla named Ziggy. I am also an avid runner. I have had him for about 3 weeks. I have read quite a few posts about running/exercising the breed. I have heard recommendations to not run them until they are 12 months, 18 months, even 2 years. Yet a lot of off leash running/exercise is recommended. 

Is there any *research* indicating that running is harmful if they have not reached skeletal maturity? I have read a lot of people stating it will damage growth plates, etc., but no real research or data supporting the claims. 

I have been cautious with Ziggy running anywhere from 1-4 miles at a time. I should say I am running. He can keep up with me with a light trot. I do 90% of the running on dirt roads/trails. I have kept him on leash most of the time. Mostly because I want him to be well trained on the leash. Once I have him well trained on the leash and more time with him the plan is to do mostly off leash running. He has done pretty well on or off leash; i.e. he stays pretty close and comes when called. He shows no signs of fatigue after 3-4 miles. I run early in the morning and it is temps are reasonably cool even in the summer. 

So I have two questions. If he is off leash can I run with him longer even at a young age? I make sure he has access to water to drink/cool off. On leash if we stay on softer surfaces what distance is OK? Thanks for your replies. I have learned a tremendous amount on the forums already.


----------



## redbirddog

Run. He's your dog.

I think we get over protective. Vizslas should be robust dogs. 

At 10 months old, you have a "teenager."

If you have a strong-bred Vizsla he should be able to out run you.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/08/promoting-vizsla-as-high-class-bird-dog.html

Vizslas were bred to run up ahead of hunters on horseback all day long. 

Question for you:
*Do you have a strong Vizsla?*



> If he is off leash can I run with him longer even at a young age?



He should want to stay ahead of you. If he is anything like my two, he will find a shady spot to lie down in if he gets too hot.



> On leash if we stay on softer surfaces what distance is OK?


 When he starts to lag.

Run Ziggy Run. 

Welcome to the forum. Others might have a different view. That is the nice part of being in a forum.

Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## ziggy

Thanks Rod. I already have two teenage daughters! 

I have been reading your posts and your blog and appreciate your response/recommendations. I don't hunt but love to spend hours in the hills trail running and hiking. I look forward to spending many of those hours with Ziggy. He loves to run that is for sure. After only 2-3 weeks with us, he runs and sits at the front door when he sees me getting my running shoes on. 

Thanks,

another Rod


----------



## laurita

my only hesitation is from a couple in my running group who had a problem with their dog because of running him too early. The circumstances may be different, but they were advising me to wait even though they never do with their labs (so far they've only had a problem with one dog). I will probably see them tonight so I'll ask for details. I think a definite plus is that you're running your dog at 10 mos as opposed to a very young pup.


----------



## ziggy

laurita said:


> my only hesitation is from a couple in my running group who had a problem with their dog because of running him too early. The circumstances may be different, but they were advising me to wait even though they never do with their labs (so far they've only had a problem with one dog). I will probably see them tonight so I'll ask for details. I think a definite plus is that you're running your dog at 10 mos as opposed to a very young pup.


Thanks laurita. I would be interested to hear more details. What age was your dog when you started running with him/her?


----------



## laurita

Hi,
My vizsla male is 8.5 mos old. Admittedly, I ran him a few times at a young age on a trail because I didn't know any different and we had such a blast together. He was awesome at running by my side and when I would stop for breaks, his tail would be wagging like crazy and I'd get a few licks. I stopped running with him on a leash right away and let him run around off-leash as much as he wanted as long as it wasn't on concrete. Once fall really sets in here in texas, I'm going to run with him casually on trails until he's older but I don't plan on doing more than 3 miles while he's under a year.

I'm not sure that there are quantifiable answers to your original questions-- it's just sort of trial and error.


----------



## datacan

I run with my 6 month old, last month we got lost and walked for 4 hours to get out of the woods and the next day our V wanted more. 
Sam likes to run beside me. I tried to make him run in front and pull me but he keeps looking back and wants to settle beside me. Once he starts lagging behind, I know I have to stop....usually it means he is bored and wants to sniff around.

http://www.urbanmushers.ca/urbanmushers/Canicross.html


----------



## msula95

10 months? GO! That dog will wear you out before you wear it out.

TAZ is 5 months and for the pasts 3 weeks (cooler temp.s) I have been running her 3 miles 3 times a weeks (never 2 days in a row). at six months I may up it a little. The dog is not holding me back-me knee is.

I understand that a 6 month old is required to do some extensive running at trails.

Point is - ease the dog into run as you would a rookie runner.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla

My vet told me that you can start, just go at their pace. Start slow and work up to longer distance so his body can adjust. If he is behind you he is done and you need to adjust. They ow best to what they can take.


----------



## luv2laugh

I don't even have my vizsla boy yet, but one of the breeders sent me this link as a recommended exercise program. She referred to waiting until the growth plates have closed.

http://www.exercisemydog.com/puppies-and-exercise-probably-not/

On wikipedia (which I know can be unreliable) it says the following about hip displaysia. 

"The causes of hip dysplasia are considered heritable, but new research conclusively suggests that environment also plays a role. To what degree the causality is genetic and what portion environmental is a topic of current debate. Environmental influences would include overweight condition, injury at a young age, *overexertion on hip joint at a young age,* ligament tear at a young age, *repetitive motion on forming joint (i.e. jogging with puppy under the age of 1 year*). As current studies progress, greater information will help provide procedures to effectively reduce the occurrence of this condition."

You could probably find other studies if you search a little harder. Pre-having the doggy, I say we will do off leash and soft surface walks (maybe jogs). I already know its going to be tempting and can't say for sure what the final decision will be!


----------



## Neil C

I run with my boy and have done since he was 9 months old with no adverse effect.

In fact if he doesnt go out for a run he gets to chew on anything he can as hes frustrated.

I use a harness which goes around my chest and shoulders as a X and attach the lead to the central part of the X and Ben pulls me along when I get tired!! It improves my running posture and speed by about 1mph.
We go every day for 1 - 11/2 hours anything from 6 to 9 miles and he could go on for much much much more!!

Good luck with your running.


----------



## Kobi

I tried waiting til 18 months with Kobi, but really I only made it about 14 months before I decided to start. We had a small break when I was tapering for my marathon, but we're running again now. Usually he's doing about 20-25 a week. Most of the times we go out we run 7 miles, about a 6:40-7:00 pace... yeah these dogs can run fast! I'll probably have him up to 40+ a week before too long.

Forgot to add: A 7 mile run will make him behave, but it won't wear him out. If we hold a steady 6:40ish pace the entire run he might lag a little near the end. This morning he was pretty strong the whole time.


----------



## littlebit

Kobi said:


> I tried waiting til 18 months with Kobi, but really I only made it about 14 months before I decided to start. We had a small break when I was tapering for my marathon, but we're running again now. Usually he's doing about 20-25 a week. Most of the times we go out we run 7 miles, about a 6:40-7:00 pace... yeah these dogs can run fast! I'll probably have him up to 40+ a week before too long.
> 
> Forgot to add: A 7 mile run will make him behave, but it won't wear him out. If we hold a steady 6:40ish pace the entire run he might lag a little near the end. This morning he was pretty strong the whole time.



This is how Kona works too. 7 or 8 miles at my pace (which is fairly slow due to some injuries) simply makes her act like a normal dog...7 or 8 miles, playing with her neighborhood dog friends for about 2 hours,and chewing on her elk antler for about 2 more hours wears her out.


----------



## Ksperdute

I have been running with my V since he was about 10 months now he is two. He was my training buddy for a half Marathon and also goes Cross Country Skiing. We have had no side effects and when he see me get my running shoes on he goes crazy. He runs both on and off leash.


----------



## minnere

Kobi is right about the on leash running making them behave, but it really only scratches the surface of their real energy level. I've run 8 miles on leash, 8 min pace, with my 18 mth old. Then, took him for a 2 hr hike, off leash. You would think he would've dropped after that, but not a chance. We've been running with the 18 mth old since he was 12 mths, but we have an 8 mth old who we run with on the trails sometimes, off leash. If I walk on the trails with her, she runs in front of me anyway, so I run to keep up! We just started jogging on the trails with her, though, when she reached 8 mths. Our vet said a lot of people start running with their dogs at 7 mths, which he felt was ok, but is up to you.


----------



## pmeier4

Been taking my 7 mnth old V for 3 mile runs for the past month. These are pretty light jogs (about 8-9 min miles) and for a majority of the time we are on soft ground. I should probably be in the clear on this, right? Been hearing that jogging with a puppy damages growth plates and ligaments, but he's already a strong, robust dog. Also, with winter settling in too, I want to get as much exercise with him before it's way too cold for him.


----------



## Ozkar

I would be reluctant to run a puppy so young. I wouldn't start running a pup for any sustained mileage till they are at least 14-18 months old. Certainly not 3 mile runs. Think about how your V plays. They don't do it continously. They run, wrestle, roll, run, jump, rest. 

As for the cold, trust me, they won't care. If you are worried, by pup booties and a jacket. There are loads available. But honestly, if your running them next winter, they won't notice the cold.


----------



## minnere

Ozkar, in an earlier post I mentioned taking my 8 mth old, just turned 8 mths, on trail runs. She does run ahead, stop, sniff things, walk around, wait for me and then when I finally catch up she sprints ahead and goes through the whole routine again. When I run on the trails, it is more like a light jog and she would be running around the same amount as if I just walked. I did not take my first V, who is now 18 mth, running on leash, on the road until he was over a year old. After talking with the vet and the breeder, we felt that the trail "jogging" was ok until she is a year old. I should've clarified what I meant by "running" with her.


----------



## Kaya

I'm glad I found this thread, I'd be interested in hearing other people's opinions. 

We've been holding off from bringing our 8 month old with us for on-leash jogging, trying to be patient enough to wait until she's 1 year or more. However, this past week, we started swapping one of her twice-a-day walks for a trip to an off-leash park instead (we still use the other walk to practice polite leash walking -- a work in progress  ). 

At the off-leash park, we have been encouraging her to run as much as possible (trying to squeeze in as much exercise as we can in the hour before work, or the time between work and dusk). Which means she ends up spending large chunks of time at the park pretty much full-out sprinting: sprinting to retrieve the Chuck-it, sprinting to practice recall (over and over), or sprinting around chasing/finding us as we pretend to hide. Realistically, the off-leash running is at a much faster pace then what I would be doing if I were taking her along for a jog (which probably would not be much more than a trot to her long legs). After thinking about it, now I'm a bit concerned that the exercise I have been encouraging at the park might be too high-impact to her little growth-plates. Should I back off on playing all these sprinting games with her? I could just walk around the park while she sniffs and explores in a more low-key way (but the trade off is the whole "a tired puppy is a good puppy" deal). She always seems so eager to continue playing and never quits or slows down at the park, but I certainly don't want to be hurting her. Do you think I am missing the point of "avoid taking her for jogs to protect her growth-plates", but then turning around and encouraging too much off-leash sprinting? Or will she self-regulate and avoid over-activity naturally (seems unlikely with how driven she can be during fetch and "find me" games...)? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ozkar

As long as the duration isn't long and the exercise is not repetitious.


----------



## datacan

I was wondering how far and how intense running has to be.
I found here that young dogs have more resiliency. And if they are not stimulated by a certain age they adapt and possibly stop growing.

Nature is very efficient,* "if you don't use it, you loose it"* kind of attitude. 

I looked at my dog and if his tongue was sticking out, I slowed the pace. We went for hours, just walking at 7 months, biking at 8 and running full out in short bursts since the first day I got him. Never had to deal with any joint injury.


----------



## Ozkar

How old is your dog Datacan? It's not injury that will occur in a young dog, it's the damage done which shows up in older age. I went for a walk yesterday with a guy who has a border collie. It is 7 and can barely walk. It's hips are knackered. He rain his dog from about 12 months. Might just be coincidence though, just like you dog not having injuries might be. But for most dogs, most of the time, it is not recommended to run them till 18 months of age, as it can cause early deterioration of the joints as they age.


----------



## datacan

Ozkar, I never push Sam (11 months), he sprints by himself and it's not much, no more than he considers he needs. Most of the time he sniffs around. On bike it's a fast walk, no running. If I was to keep him caged or on leash all the time, he would be like a prune (not sure it's even possible to have him on leash until 18 months). 

I remember the first day we brought him home at 7.5 weeks, we were so excited, forgot to take him in outside. I have a big master ~600 square feet, not furnished much, as soon as his feet touched ground he ran from one end to the other and back again 2 or 3 times. Left me speechless. Took less than a minute to settle down and pose for the camera. 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;pic=664

thanks for your concern


----------



## Ozkar

I wasn't suggestion on leash till 18 months, just cautiously advising that you don't jog/bike with a vizsla until at least 18 months of age or you may potentially cause issues with their joints as they age. Your dog, your call.


----------



## datacan

I see what U mean NO sustained forced jog/run/treadmill...until growth plates close. 

Off leash is OK, I let him set the tempo. Agreed.


----------



## andy198712

the thing i notice is that running at human speed really isnt testing for a vizsla.... i'm puffing along and he's doing a light jog!


----------



## Gingernutter

Andy I have started this week my first runs with Mylo, it's all off leash in a forest and 4 miles at the min, he does his own thing and at the end I am knackered and he is ready for another 10 miles by the look of him!!! I can honestly say I haven't yet seen Mylo pant and does plenty of running. 

My conclusion... I really do need to get fitter and I have a great trainIng partner.


----------



## Veebers

Hi!
Just joined this forum to ask the exact same question. 
Haven't even got our Bruno yet, but already planning runs with my boy!
Great forum; shall soak up lots of advice I think.


----------



## Gingernutter

Hi veebers and welcome 
I have been doing decent walks with Mylo from about 6 months and have only just this week ( he's 10 months) started any running with him. 

Hope it helps


----------



## Veebers

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## roxy2011

Roxy is now 15 months old, we went for our first jog around a local reservoir at 7 months old. She has grown well and as others have said on here the human pace is actually alot slower than she goes when we are out on walks and shes going off on one playing with other dogs ( she is a total socailite) 
i only ever did 3 miles with her once a week until she was one, i ran her with the lead while we were on the road and then once over on the trail path off she went exploring in the river and sniffing about she catches up with me when she is ready and has no issues.
They love to run because they are spending time with you whilst exploring. 

She has even gone out with my good friend and neighbour and done 8 miles without issue. 

we walk 3 miles or more daily and to be honest running for her ball or playing she probably does 5!! 

I wouldnt worry abot growth and stuff if she or he wants to stop they will...running a v is great cos then they sleep all day and give you 5 minutes peace ;D


----------



## Jimbo15471

roxy2011 said:


> Roxy is now 15 months old, we went for our first jog around a local reservoir at 7 months old. She has grown well and as others have said on here the human pace is actually alot slower than she goes when we are out on walks and shes going off on one playing with other dogs ( she is a total socailite)
> i only ever did 3 miles with her once a week until she was one, i ran her with the lead while we were on the road and then once over on the trail path off she went exploring in the river and sniffing about she catches up with me when she is ready and has no issues.
> They love to run because they are spending time with you whilst exploring.
> 
> She has even gone out with my good friend and neighbour and done 8 miles without issue.
> 
> we walk 3 miles or more daily and to be honest running for her ball or playing she probably does 5!!
> 
> I wouldnt worry abot growth and stuff if she or he wants to stop they will...running a v is great cos then they sleep all day and give you 5 minutes peace ;D


This is similar to my V. Time will tell if it causes problems as he is only 7.5 months old. He plays at puppy day care all day some days and others he gets to go out in the woods on hour walks off leash. There are some days where I would imagine he gets 10 miles in because of the back and forth off leash. It takes an entire day of playing with other dogs to really tire him out. 

I think it all relates back to genetics similar to other animals or humans. I have played competitive soccer my entire life and never broken or tore anything. I have played with guys who have had there knees reconstructed 3times and can barely run now. Yeah overdoing anything is a bad thing but a good portion of it will be played out in genetics. YMMV


----------



## roxy2011

jimbo thats a great comparison i like it  some of my mates are very unlucky with knees etc but ive been ok...so..far!
roxy is now 16 months and im still unable to wear her out we have now finished a course of agility and that she really loves doesnt take her eyes off me and we have a great time together 
we are still running  no issues to report


----------

